# Southwest Early Bird check-in    worth it?



## markel (Nov 19, 2013)

Will be returning from a ski trip from SLC in January and wonder if it's worth the extra $12.50 each for this.? There will be five of us and we would like to sit somewhat together. I've always checked in right at the 24 hr mark -without early bird- with Southwest (and generally gotten an A boarding pass) but it's been awhile and wonder if things have changed? 

Thanks, Mark


----------



## STEVIE (Nov 19, 2013)

The last time I used the early bird check in the rate was $10.00. I guess prices for everything will continue to increase. We always were given check in A, but the last time we were in B, even though I paid for all four of us for early check in. In my opinion, it is important that my family sit together so I pay the price, even with B checkin we had no problem finding good seats together. In addition, we like aisle seats and they become scarce.
Sue


----------



## Luanne (Nov 19, 2013)

It all depends on how impatient you are.   I swore I would never pay for Early Bird.  Then I started doing it when I knew I wouldn't be near a computer at check in time.  Then I just started doing it all the time.

The last time I did Early Bird for a flight from ABQ to TPA even with Early Bird we ended up in the B boarding group.  I found out then it doesn't matter when you purchased the tickets, it's how much you pay for them that determines your ranking for Early Bird.


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 19, 2013)

IMHO. Yes, but I got spoiled with it when I qualified for it for free


----------



## Luanne (Nov 19, 2013)

I should have added that it's kind of a trade off.  Usually I'm getting the tickets with points, or they are the cheapest flights available, and there is no charge for checked luggage.  So I feel the [now] $12.50 for Early Bird isn't bad.


----------



## jackio (Nov 19, 2013)

In September DH and I flew to Orlando.  We did not pay for the early bird check in and checked in exactly at the 24 hour mark.  We got B's, 38 and 42.  By the time they boarded all the business class, the early birds, and the families with children who board between the A's and the B's, we did not get seats together.
Granted, this was to Orlando and there were an awful lot of families on the flight.
I would definitely go for the early bird check in on a trip there again.


----------



## zinger1457 (Nov 19, 2013)

markel said:


> I've always checked in right at the 24 hr mark -without early bird- with Southwest (and generally gotten an A boarding pass) but it's been awhile and wonder if things have changed?



Just got back from a flight to the east coast, both times checked-in right at the 24 hr mark and and both times got mid B.  Still had empty rows available in the back of the plane when I boarded. They do offer an upgrade to A1-A15 for $40, can only be purchased at the gate before the flight.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 19, 2013)

zinger1457 said:


> Just got back from a flight to the east coast, both times checked-in right at the 24 hr mark and and both times got mid B.  Still plenty of empty rows available unless you're looking for something in the front of the plane.  They do offer an upgrade to A1-A15 for $40, can only be purchased at the gate before the flight.



I imagine this upgrade is only available if they don't already have their Business class fliers occupying those spots.  Many times I haven't seen anyone in the 1 - 15 positions, sometimes they've been full.  In other words, I wouldn't count on being able to get a last minute "upgrade".


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 19, 2013)

It wouldn't bother me much, if I couldn't sit with the family.
I prefer to do my own thing, and not have to deal with them.
DW usually just watches movies, anyway.
_But in truth, I've paid for EB._


----------



## lvhmbh (Nov 20, 2013)

To me it wouldn't be a matter of sitting together per se but the availability of overhead bins would be my issue.  I try to avoid Southwest as much as possible but....if I have to fly an airline with that kind of boarding I do pay the extra.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 20, 2013)

I fly SWA .. during the cattle call line ups, thru the introduction of the poles and now, the various "pay" for a better pole location for boarding.

I check my bag for free - hence, the NEEDING overhead spave is NOT an issue for me. Every flier can check 2 bags free.

I can pick my seat - usually heading further back in the plane than all the early boarders --- but that is because I realized years ago, I will still see my bag coming from the bag claim area on its first pass no matter how far back my seat was. And my picking my seat as I stroll down the plane, I can get a window or aisle seat almost everytime. Plus, I am closer to the bathroom and free soda refills.

I just WISH SWA would make the WIFI free ... I still refuse to part with my $8 for that service --- but, I would pay that over early booking fees.


----------



## klpca (Nov 20, 2013)

zinger1457 said:


> Just got back from a flight to the east coast, both times checked-in right at the 24 hr mark and and both times got mid B.  Still had empty rows available in the back of the plane when I boarded. They do offer an upgrade to A1-A15 for $40, can only be purchased at the gate before the flight.



I flew to Baltimore from San Diego in September. I did online check in right at the 24 hour mark for both flights - I received a low B on the outbound flight and B42 on the return. On both flights I was able to sit on the aisle, but it was getting pretty full, especially by B42. I doubt that you could have found 5 seats near each other at that point.

The interesting thing was that on the return flight (B42) there were only two of us with boarding passes between B40 and B45, and it looked like the whole second half of the B's were like that. It was a full flight so I assume that there were C's boarders as well (I definitely wasn't one of the last to board). It was a connecting flight for some passengers so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it.


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 20, 2013)

I guess it depends on how important it is to sit together. If there are small children, that's one thing. If we are talking about adult children, perhaps not so much. The $65 you'd save by (worst case) sitting with and making new friends, will buy a nice lunch. I won't do it unless there is a chance I can't check in by computer or smart phone at the 24 hour mark and run a risk of a late 'C' boarding group- and need significant overhead space.

You still arrive on the same plane. Even Southwest won't run out of seats- without paying volunteers. No lawn chairs on the wings. Don't pay extra unless there are special considerations.

Jim


----------



## Rent_Share (Nov 20, 2013)

klpca said:


> The interesting thing was that on the return flight (B42) there were only two of us with boarding passes between B40 and B45, and it looked like the whole second half of the B's were like that. It was a full flight so I assume that there were C's boarders as well (I definitely wasn't one of the last to board). It was a connecting flight for some passengers so I'm not sure if that has anything to do with it.



This is where you missing B's went



> An adult traveling with a child four years old or younger may board during Family Boarding, *which occurs after the "A" group has boarded and before the "B" group begins boarding.* However, those Customers holding an "A" boarding pass should still board with the "A" boarding group.


 And or any "needing special assistance" AND companion travelers 

Their boarding passes would be numbered in order of check in, they get a blue sleeve to identify them allowing them to board ahead of the A's


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 20, 2013)

We just got back from Orlando on Monday.  We checked in exactly 24 hours before our time and did get A group.  So we don't need to pay the extra money, usually.  Funny story, the gentleman standing next to us in line for boarding was very pleasant and glad he paid for early bird.  He was directly in front of us.... 

Turns out, he had a wife and three kids who were later in the B group, and he was supposed to go to the back of the plane and get a row of seats for all of them. He sat right in front of us toward the front of the plane.  When she got on board, only the seat in the middle was available, so he took one of the kids and she took the others to the back of the plane.  Hilarious!  He didn't do what he was supposed to do at all.  

Rick asked him why he hadn't gone to the back of the plane, and he said he knew they would need two rows, so taking one of the kids and being in the front was more important.  :rofl:His wife was angry.  But you cannot hold seats for anyone, so I could see his side.  I wouldn't want to be in the position of holding an entire row across the plane.


----------



## klpca (Nov 20, 2013)

Rent_Share said:


> This is where you missing B's went
> 
> And or any "needing special assistance" AND companion travelers
> 
> Their boarding passes would be numbered in order of check in, they get a blue sleeve to identify them allowing them to board ahead of the A's



Interesting. It makes sense. There were a ton of little ones on that flight. I didn't sit next to a family but the couple next to me had their French bulldog under the seat in front of them. He didn't make a peep for the entire 5 hour flight, although they mentioned that they had "learned" their lesson on their other flight and had given him benadryl for our flight. I wonder how the first flight went, lol.


----------



## markel (Nov 20, 2013)

I had a small credit for each of us by rebooking at a lower price and just tried to add the early bird. I didn't see a payment option to use these credits. I'm guessing they can't be used for this??  If so, I think it sucks of Southwest to not allow this.


----------



## scootr5 (Nov 20, 2013)

markel said:


> I had a small credit for each of us by rebooking at a lower price and just tried to add the early bird. I didn't see a payment option to use these credits. I'm guessing they can't be used for this??  If so, I think it sucks of Southwest to not allow this.



Correct, travel funds can not be used for EBCI.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 20, 2013)

markel said:


> I had a small credit for each of us by rebooking at a lower price and just tried to add the early bird. I didn't see a payment option to use these credits. I'm guessing they can't be used for this??  If so, I think it sucks of Southwest to not allow this.



Also, if you're not aware, if you cancel a flight you do get the dollars (or points) available towards another flight, but the Early Bird fee is NOT refundable.  I'm pretty sure they do make that known up front.  However, if you change a flight, even if it's to a totally different itinerary, the Early Bird goes with it.


----------



## geekette (Nov 20, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I guess it depends on how important it is to sit together. If there are small children, that's one thing. If we are talking about adult children, perhaps not so much. The $65 you'd save by (worst case) sitting with and making new friends, will buy a nice lunch. I won't do it unless there is a chance I can't check in by computer or smart phone at the 24 hour mark and run a risk of a late 'C' boarding group- and need significant overhead space.
> 
> You still arrive on the same plane. Even Southwest won't run out of seats- without paying volunteers. No lawn chairs on the wings. Don't pay extra unless there are special considerations.
> 
> Jim



I agree.  It's just not that important to me to be together on the plane.  We're going the same place, will see ya when we land ...  usually we're each doing our own thing on the flight - sleeping , reading, whatever so it's hardly Quality Time.

Flying is expensive enough without caving to this kind of thing.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 20, 2013)

The original question:  Southwest Early Bird check-in worth it? 

It seems it all depends on the individual. 

To me it's worth it because:
1.  I don't like to wait to board (although if I board early I'm still waiting for everyone else to board before we take off)
2.  I prefer an aisle seat
3.  I usually haven't paid for the tickets, I've used points
4.  I'm not paying for the checked bags


----------



## Blues (Nov 20, 2013)

It just depends on your circumstances and priorities.  I live on the west coast, so the flights I take are almost never connecting flights.  So when DW and I travel, we rarely pay for EB unless we know we can't get to a computer at precisely 24 hours ahead.  OTOH, we're travelling to Chicago during the height of the Christmas rush this year.  I paid for EB for both of us, round trip, months ago, because I know what a hassle things are going to be around that time of  year.

Usually, checking in online results in a boarding pass around A30 to A50 for us.  But I've also had the experience of paying for EB and getting a B boarding pass.  As I said, it depends on circumstances.  But I rarely pay for it; and I wish that fewer people would.  As more and more people pay for it, it may become necessary to also do so, just to keep up.  I suspect that Southwest is hoping that it will get to that point.  I hope not.

-Bob


----------



## Passepartout (Nov 20, 2013)

Blues said:


> As more and more people pay for it, it may become necessary to also do so, just to keep up.  I suspect that Southwest is hoping that it will get to that point.  I hope not.
> 
> -Bob



I agree. It becomes a de-facto and unpublished rate increase. "Fail to pay for early boarding or you risk a middle seat between 2, 300 pound bikers who haven't bathed in a week and all the overheads are full." 

Jim


----------



## vacationhopeful (Nov 20, 2013)

Passepartout said:


> I agree. It becomes a de-facto and unpublished rate increase. "Fail to pay for early boarding or you risk a middle seat between 2, 300 pound bikers who haven't bathed in a week and all the overheads are full."
> 
> Jim



Hi Jim,
My favorite words are "KEVIN SMITH" ... regarding 300lb + expanding seat mates.

I am sure those are VERY sensitive words in SWA-land.


----------

